# Anyone ever use Plastic Renew on your ATV fenders?



## NYH1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I found THIS, and was wondering if anyone has used it? I have a 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4. The fenders are sun faded pretty bad. I'd like to clean them up if I can. Thanks!


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 6, 2007)

Never used that stuff... 

We have used (believe it or not) Mop-n-glo on plastics as a protectant. Motocross thing I guess.

Gary


----------



## Ianm (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used plastic renew on my dirtbike fenders, it works good in my opinion


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 14, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Never used that stuff...
> 
> We have used (believe it or not) Mop-n-glo on plastics as a protectant. Motocross thing I guess.
> 
> Gary



+1 I've done that also. (Back when I used to care) Now if it ain't broke I ain't worried about it. 

As for the plastic renew I would try Silkolene Pro Prep first. The plastic renew is more for scratches and requires you to sand the plastic. Then you apply a coating similar to Mop and Glow to bring the shine back but it's never the same as original. Pro Prep is a spray on wipe off ordeal more like a wax, not permanent but looks pretty good for a ride or two.


----------

